# Kelman Bottles



## ffemt128 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ran over at lunchtime and picked up 24 cases of bottles. 12 Clear Burgundy Style and 12 Green Bordeaux Style, both are punted bottles. The price incase you are wondering.....$6.00 per case for brand new bottles. Whoo Hoooo


----------



## BobF (Jul 30, 2012)

Excellent deal!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 30, 2012)

I thought it was a pretty good price for new bottles. This week I'll start going through my stash downstairs and get rid of all the odd bottles. Trying to get everything as uniform as possible and at this price, I don't think I'll be looking for any used bottles for a while unless they are my own.


----------



## pjd (Jul 30, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> Ran over at lunchtime and picked up 24 cases of bottles. 12 Clear Burgundy Style and 12 Green Bordeaux Style, both are punted bottles. The price incase you are wondering.....$6.00 per case for brand new bottles. Whoo Hoooo


Care to share the source? That is a great deal!


----------



## Rocky (Jul 30, 2012)

pjd, here is their website: http://kelmanbottles.com/


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 30, 2012)

Rocky said:


> pjd, here is their website: http://kelmanbottles.com/


 

Yep, that would be it.


----------



## pjd (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Rocky and Doug! 

Doug, do they have a store there or do you have to know someone?


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 30, 2012)

pjd said:


> Thanks Rocky and Doug!
> 
> Doug, do they have a store there or do you have to know someone?


 

No store. It is the actual plant where they manufacture the bottles. I called the # on the website and then connected to sales (ext 204 I believe). After that just went over. I did tell the guy I spoke with that I would be over today so he was expecting me. Depending on what you are interested in he may need to see what is in stock. They had a fire in one of the furnaces last year and they are still trying to get it back functioning. 

They were out of the clear bordeaux bottles with a punt. Didn't check to see if they had any unpunted bottles.


----------



## TJsBasement (Jul 30, 2012)

Awesome, thanks Doug.


----------



## TJsBasement (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm almost right a crossed the street working right now.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 1, 2012)

TJsBasement said:


> I'm almost right a crossed the street working right now.


 
Well then you know where they are now.


----------



## roadpupp (Aug 1, 2012)

Cheapest I can find them in CT is $12 a case for green only, non punted. That is a screaming deal. Makes sense that it is coming from the factory!


----------



## Hokapsig (Aug 2, 2012)

I stopped and got 25 cases today (that's what a ford Fusion can hold). All colors and all cases are $6 per case. They are selling off old stock and would appreciate our business, so if you are in the Pittsburgh area, please patronize them.


----------



## Miner (Aug 18, 2012)

Is Kelman's retail business open on weekends? I've tried calling for the last week and tried the sales and customer service extension, but it goes to somebody's voicemail. Is there another extension to use to talk to somebody?


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't think they are available on the weekends. They are a manufacturer. I'll likely need to head back over in a few months. Green bottle supply will need to be increased as will clear. Plan on making apple again this fall and will need clear for that.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 18, 2012)

Thats an awesome deal!


----------



## xanxer82 (Aug 18, 2012)

That's a real good price Doug.


----------



## ICELIA (Aug 27, 2012)

With my buddy Sam, we decided to get some bottles.
On our way back now from Kelmans bottles. 
Bought 20 cases each, so 40 cases are in the truck on the way up north. 
We got 15 cases clear punted beautiful bottles, and 20 cases of light green punted, and 5 of a darker green punted bottle. 

Really nice people, talk to Drew if you go down there. Can't beat the price!!!!


----------



## ICELIA (Aug 27, 2012)

Gotta keep 'em out of the rain!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad some folks are able to take advantage of the deal.


----------



## ICELIA (Aug 28, 2012)

ffemt128 said:


> Glad some folks are able to take advantage of the deal.



Yeas, and thank you so much for letting us know about them!


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 25, 2013)

Will be heading over to kelman in about a 2 weeks to pick up bottles again. I think I need about 30 cases at this point.


----------

